
New AWS C5n Instances with 100 Gbps Networking - mcrute
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-c5n-instances-with-100-gbps-networking/
======
berbec
If my math is right, full utilizing this instance's network bandwidth makes
one capable of streaming video at an AWS billing rate of over $11/second!

~~~
ComputerGuru
You’ll never get that bandwidth out of their network. It’s intended for
accessing other machines in the same zone.

~~~
bbgm
And S3

------
blasdel
There's a new "Elastic Fabric Adapter" in preview for 100Gbps networking
instances: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-previews-and-pre-
announ...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-previews-and-pre-
announcements-at-reinvent-2018-monday-night-live/)

That will allow applications to use a range of supercomputing techniques like
[https://ofiwg.github.io/libfabric/](https://ofiwg.github.io/libfabric/)

~~~
semi-extrinsic
I see they're specifically calling out HPC, but I'll only believe they can get
real actual HPC performance out of this when I see it. HPC networking (which
is 95% Infiniband these days) is just as much about low latency and few hops
as it is about high bandwidth. You wire your machines up in exotic topologies
and spend more cash on the network than the nodes themselves. You end up with
basically the opposite of the elastic philosophy, a behemoth which is bloody
fast but inflexible.

If they can show decent scaling to at least 50 nodes (~1000 cores) on a
properly constructed benchmark like HPGMG [1], I'll eat my words, but until
then I remain skeptical.

[1] [https://crd.lbl.gov/departments/computer-
science/PAR/researc...](https://crd.lbl.gov/departments/computer-
science/PAR/research/hpgmg/)

~~~
ksec
I think it is quite clear there are insane amount of money going into HPC like
segment. There was a recent tweet about so much Compute Required it nearly
took down two AWS Region. I am starting to think Web Hosting in traditional
sense aren't really the target customer AWS looking for anymore. DO seems to
be fitting the niche better.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
I think you're right there's large amount of compute power being used on
simulations/computations of some sort on AWS. But I don't think they are
"HPC", which is understood as requiring rapid exchange of large amounts of
information between nodes. It's more like a "non-HPC compute cluster" which
are also useful and which you find in many places both in academia and
industry.

------
yerself
What type of applications would need this amount of bandwidth?

~~~
ryanlol
Could easily use this for web scraping. But at amazon prices? Ha!

Amazon gives some examples though "With up to 100 Gbps of network bandwidth,
your simulations, in-memory caches, data lakes, and other communication-
intensive applications will run better than ever"

~~~
ec109685
Ingres is free though.

~~~
dextersgenius
Yes but they've recently added some P2W features, which is a bit concerning.
Here's hoping that they tone down the IAPs in the coming months, before they
retire the old scanner.

